# Migration starting



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Shot some cacklers this weekend, saw some snows and specks.Way more geese around now that its closed.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been seeing new birds in north central nodak too. They are acting like migrators finally and in large groups with some still in small groups. Can't wait for the season to begin! I would not mind a few cacklers and snows dropping in his weekend!


----------

